
Xamarin: The Future of Mobile App Development - kunshtech
https://www.kunshtech.com/Blog/how-xamarin-is-ruling-the-enterprises-with-cross-platform-app-development-world
======
yakattak
I’ve found that tools like Xamarin or frameworks like React Native are
convenient, and quick but in the “quality” department are lacking. I put
quality in quotes because it’s not that you can’t build great apps with them,
but that you’re definitely missing things users expect from native SDK
offerings.

For example, if we’re talking about the design department we know that iOS
apps typically have a certain look and feel. Tools like Xamarin and frameworks
like React Native let you build great apps, but when you have markets of users
that have different expectations of user experience based on their device,
often times these tools/frameworks can’t deliver.

In addition to that, it can be harder to leverage cutting edge features in new
releases of mobile OSes, using a tool/framework that builds one size fits all
applications.

While I think Xamarin is an amazing tool and has loads of valid use cases, I
don’t believe it’s the future. I think it will have a place in years to come,
but it’s not going to replace true native SDKs.

